# Favorite Music To Blaze Too?



## TreeMan93 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Everybody

I was curious to see what everyones favorite song to listen to while high was.
My current(it changes a lot) favorite is encore by eminem, dr dre and 50cent. I dont really like the artists in particular but the song is just awsome.

~CheerS~


----------



## N.Lights x nightshade (Apr 4, 2008)

Anything by bone thugs n harmony!
Their weed songs are the best, I'm always listening to " bud smokers only" or "P.O.D" when I'm rolling/smoking a blunt. Very chill songs to kick back and smoke a blunt to.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 4, 2008)

ONE song?? You want us to pick just ONE song? It pretty much depends on my mood, the weather, the time of day and much, much more.

Some days, I wanna hear some old school ska. Other days, I want something with a more definite rock sound to it. Sometimes I want new. Other times, give me back my childhood. Don't know shit about any hip-hop, rap, or.. well hell, may as well admit that where I'm at makes it easy to get out of touch. <shrug> Whatcha gonna do? 

listening to Screaming Trees at the moment, along with Beck, Beth Orton, Fila Brazillia, Cake, Radiohead, Brian Eno.

However, the BEST, the most ultimatist bestest is being outside and listening to the wind rustle through the trees. (see my location) Feel the sun warm you, your dog's trying to lick you and everything's just ... --> _chill_, yeah.


----------



## tickitickitembo (Apr 4, 2008)

anything by thievery corporation


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 4, 2008)

Anything by Trinity Roots, Katchafire or even Sublime depending on the mood!


----------



## 40acres (Apr 4, 2008)

Cypress Hill is still the best to smoke by.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 4, 2008)

Hehheh.. they _are_ pretty good, so is Snoop. But, right at this moment I've got more Fila Brazillia on, a mix with Amon Tobin - Fat Ass Joint. Fucking great.

I may come to you people for some music information, I've been away from L.A. too many years and there isn't shit on the radio (and that's when I'm where I can pick up radio) out here.


----------



## gonedowntodie (Apr 4, 2008)

tool is the best chill music


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 4, 2008)

best chill song is blue in green by miles davis, the epitome of "cool"


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 4, 2008)

gonedowntodie said:


> tool is the best chill music


Saw them hella years ago.. good Christ, FUCK! Like back in '90. shit. They were pretty good, too. Saw 'em with White Zombie and Haunted Garage in Hollywood.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 4, 2008)

TreeMan93 said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> I was curious to see what everyones favorite song to listen to while high was.
> My current(it changes a lot) favorite is encore by eminem, dr dre and 50cent. I dont really like the artists in particular but the song is just awsome.
> ...


 Allman Brothers Live at the Fillmore East
The Dead, PigPen era, King of the West Coast Blues


Diggin some Aretha Tonight


----------



## tickitickitembo (Apr 4, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> best chill song is blue in green by miles davis, the epitome of "cool"


hell yeah! kind of blue is a great album to smoke and chill to! cypress hill temple of boom!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 4, 2008)

*10" SKILLET* from the big dirty *"D" etroit *currently residing in Georgia
mad props to ya jodee tha hitchhika check him out @ MySpace.com - Jodee tha Hitchhika - Decatur, Georgia - Rap - www.myspace.com/jhitchtwo


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 7, 2008)

check this rappa out tis ma boy from da dirty "d" etroit MySpace.com - Jodee tha Hitchhika - Decatur, Georgia - Rap - www.myspace.com/jhitchtwo
if you no like rap check out dis lil sampla of some grimmey dubstep Dubstep Radio - Dubstep.fm


----------



## Robert Plant (Apr 7, 2008)

Pink Floyds darkside of the moon album!


----------



## Top44 (Apr 10, 2008)

A Tribe Called Quest,Quasimoto,Beatnuts,Pharcyde..Dub


----------



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 10, 2008)

Most hip hop I like has NY or Chicago roots. Some so cal hip hop's fine, but in general, I feel hip hop is getting way too commercial.


----------



## PuGGz (Apr 10, 2008)

ok ok ok, now its not just one song but if any of you out there want a real nice easy tripped out listen when you wasted of your lil faces  you need to go out and buy or download(or whatever you do to get music these days) 'Moonlight Safari' by 'AIR' these guys are absolutely amazing and they can take you far away from wherever you are. so do yourself a favour and roll up a big fatty, dull down the lights and turn on the lava lamps, put that album in and get ready for a journey through sound and mind


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 10, 2008)

cant really name one song but ill name some different artists like red hot chilli peppers, sublime, slightly stoopid, pepper, expendables, peter tosh, hendrix, pink floyd, allman brothers, sabbath, rolling stones,skynyrd, bad brains, cypress hill, anyone from d-block, dre, anyone from the wu tang clan, ice cube (the song today is a good day in particular), jr writer, 40 cal, stack bundles, max b, LED ZEP, old mobb deep, oasis, kyuss, queens of the stone age, ramones. shyne,smut peddlers(the cali based punk band not the uk rap group) s.a.s.,tool, wolfmother, 

and i can list more but i think i already did too much


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 10, 2008)

forgot 2 rappers i didnt want to forget big pun and big L


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 10, 2008)

i love hiphop rip big L but i would lisen to some Ming + FS , and Bassnectar you only can buy MING + FS albums on Amazon they are very underground cant get there shit off itunes or limewire.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 10, 2008)

right now i like to get lifted go play with my plants and jam to this
MySpace.com - Lionheart Sounds - California - Reggae - www.myspace.com/modernrootsmeditations

click on rasta planter when the music player comes up


----------



## titanium3g (Apr 10, 2008)

May sound cheesey and obvious, but I find it best to blaze to the KottonMouth King cd's. 

I snapped a load, watch it glow, glow, glow 
Looks so fruity sittin' in my bowl 
Thanks to Mary, Jane is my bro 
Glow baby, glow baby, grow baby, glow 

If you ask me how I'm living, my reply is 'I'm sold' 
Smoked out, without a doubt 
I keep a constant flow, of indo smoke pouring out my lungs 
And you can strip to find a stash on the tip of my tongue 
Marijuana, running through my veins 
God's great gift comes in different strains 
From the mainland (purps?) all the way to big island 
Underground cultivation, yes I try to stay blasted 
From to sea to sea, and I've also been known to plant seed after seed 
Seven points on my flag when it's blowing in the wind 
Prop 215 so let the games begin 
Smoke as much as you want, Johnny Richter's everlastin 
When you packin' a sacks, (??) 
Your plants don't grow in that bud that be glowin 
For once you have to ask, all the people never knowin 

I snapped a load, watch it glow, glow, glow 
Looks so fruity sittin' in my bowl 
Thanks to Mary, Jane is my bro 
Glow baby, glow baby, grow baby, glow


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Apr 11, 2008)

Lil Wayne is great music to blaze to. Born Jamericans, T.O.K., Sublime, The Streets, hendrix, zepplin, and most old school blues. Also for a really serene experience The Postal Service or The shins are always a good bet.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 11, 2008)

recent two favs are mogwai and the black keys...its just good shit

and of course KMK


----------



## rollupthatganja (Apr 11, 2008)

mine is tangerine sky by kottonmouth kings. its so trippy with all the beats and stuff but its also like calming too. my favorite song fer sure.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Apr 12, 2008)

ah its gotta be Sublime no better stoner music. I smoke 2 joints before i smoke 2 joints and then i smoke 2 more. rofl


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 12, 2008)

anybody listen to cake? very smart lyrics


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Apr 13, 2008)

cake is pretty good... they haven't come out with anything new in a while though


----------



## Overlord Muffin (May 17, 2008)

The Beatles, Kottonmouth Kings, ICP, Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## blazedout (May 18, 2008)

mostly rap like cypress hill, maybe some nas, little lupe, but also chillout stuff like pink floyd + some chill trance


----------



## Mana Fiercity (May 18, 2008)

Tool Radiohead Pink Floyd Lep Zeppelin The Beatles Sublime


----------



## garbagecollector (May 18, 2008)

so many good bands anything with a lot of layers of really good lyrics, anything that gives you a lot of goosebumps or has really good bass lines
i think layers are the key to good music, an opinions on that?
what do you think the key to good music is...


----------



## Dorjan420 (May 19, 2008)

Hey Seamaiden what band are you listening to when you say old school ska? I like tons of stuff from the Skatalites, old U.K. 2 tone stuff like the Specials, Up to the 3rd wave stuff that flourished in Socal in the 90's. Don't find many people that even know what it is anymore, let alone like it. 

As for what i have been listening to lately been listening to so much... but when me and my friends get together we always end up listing to sublime, with all the tastes in the group it seems to be the crowd pleaser.


----------



## sparkitman (May 20, 2008)

russian rap / via chappa - cannabis

(dj KRUSH - sun is shining) and i recommend everyone to download that song..its a whole new experience


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2009)

Friday night I'm going nowhere
All the lights are changing green to red
Turning over TV stations
Situations running through my head
Well looking back through time
You know it's clear that I've been blind
I've been a fool
To ever open up my heart
To all that jealousy, that bitterness, that ridicule

Saturday I'm running wild
And all the lights are changing red to green
Moving through the crowd I'm pushing
Chemicals all rushing through my bloodstream
Only wish that you were here
You know I'm seeing it so clear
I've been afraid
To tell you how I really feel
Admit to some of those bad mistakes I've made

If you want it
Come and get it
Crying out loud
The love that I was
Giving you was
Never in doubt
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now

Babylon, Babylon


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2009)

garbagecollector said:


> so many good bands anything with a lot of layers of really good lyrics, anything that gives you a lot of goosebumps or has really good bass lines
> i think layers are the key to good music, an opinions on that?
> what do you think the key to good music is...


 
I agree with ya bud..layers and bass lines!!!!If it thumps you'll dig it...Don't know why that is.?? But all CLASSIC tunes that you never forget has a great bass line.
Diggin some Jack J to night..Good but not Classic..not that great of a Bass line..Buts thats his deal and I dig it sometimes..But don't want a steady diet, know what I mean


----------



## Closetcultivator111 (Apr 20, 2009)

Tool, Maynard rox.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sbqIyeed4g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PNA3pVHjMU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjn0ZcT63uA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBP9dALcWw&feature=related
now we can all listen to the same thing. click a link, light a spliff and enjoy!!!


----------



## patgerzan (Jun 12, 2011)

screaming trees,the lemon pipers, pink floyd


----------



## smashedbyHash (Jun 12, 2011)

*Gorillaz!*

Killer st1r muzic man! Youtube Gorillaz///Clint Eastwood.....


----------



## patgerzan (Jun 22, 2011)

hawkwind i pick this band because its really trippy


----------



## kinq (Jun 22, 2011)

i say wu tang clan or spm somethinq chopped nd screwed the feelinq i qet when im hiqh everythinq qets slow


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;T3t9T7f4-aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3t9T7f4-aw&feature=related[/video]
Lil Flip=FREESTYLE KING


----------



## keifcake (Jun 23, 2011)

love the screw and dirty south music when im blazing,...


----------



## chrisjardon (Jun 23, 2011)

These are my favourite music to blaze too.
1. Chris Hill
2. Amon tobin
3. Eminem,.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 23, 2011)

keifcake said:


> love the screw and dirty south music when im blazing,...


u know wuz good then homeboy


----------



## heyitsadog (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm, if I'm just chillin in my room I'd say just jam some Dubstep or Reggae. Jakwob's Starry Eyed remix or some Alborosie/Ziggy Marley/Collie Buddz to be exact.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;YsrDa-JUK7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsrDa-JUK7s[/video]

[video=youtube;i939H2nnzKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i939H2nnzKw[/video]

[video=youtube;q-YJ3z4oPrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-YJ3z4oPrI[/video]

IMO the best rapper! You can probably tell I'm not big into rap! But Afroman is the best!


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 25, 2011)

afroman is alright,not really nothing big


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;ssYBAhwe3n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssYBAhwe3n8[/video]
This shit is old skool like early 90's. Enjoy yall got lucky only old skoo ppl know about this.


----------



## Seein stars (Jun 27, 2011)

On YouTube Earl sweatshirt by blade is a fucking awesome song


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 27, 2011)

The Doors
Riders on the Storm
The End


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 28, 2011)

Who knows some good wiz kalifa songs to blaze to


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> Who knows some good wiz kalifa songs to blaze to


[video=youtube;eLtHachTueI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLtHachTueI[/video]
[video=youtube;mvfUCCbtHiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvfUCCbtHiw[/video]


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEhy-RXkNo0&feature=feedwll&list=WL


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqp5eEe22YI

i just love reggae can not beat it a sizzla is my fav


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5asV3j1vwk


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsNhs8OvzCw


----------



## ZenOne (Jun 29, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]

AESOP ROCK , most Chillin


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfTu7xmwfn8&NR=1


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

jetsfool623 said:


> [video=youtube;eLtHachTueI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLtHachTueI[/video]
> [video=youtube;mvfUCCbtHiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvfUCCbtHiw[/video]


Thanks for replying bro,im about to take some hits and chill anyone want to join me


----------



## arsenal69 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rne1XDvQK2Q&feature=related


----------



## arsenal69 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQdIiEUFtqk


----------



## arsenal69 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlZpSd2lRJQ&feature=related


----------



## arsenal69 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scRo_D6GckM&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_425732


----------



## PaddyWacker (Jul 1, 2011)

Its got to be Cypress Hill for me !! but depends on the mood, Time of day and of course how stoned you are!!


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's some off of my highTunes playlist

Steve Miller Band
Eazy E
Tupac
Wolfmother
Three Dog Night
Chicago
Citizen King
Sublime
Audioslave
Stone Temple Pilots
The Beatles
Steppenwolf
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rage Against the Machine
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
Jimi Hendrix
The Gorillaz
Foo Fighters
Funkadelic
Emninem
CREEDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL - MY FAVORITE SHIT WHEN MEDICATED
Buckethead
Buffalo Springfield
Neil Young
Blind Melon
Black Sabbath
Alice in Chains
Andre Nickatina
Atmosphere
System of A Down
Rebelution
Santana 
Slightly Stoopid
Ugly Duckling
The Vines
The Who
and of course a little Bob Marley.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;RKox6__hziY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKox6__hziY[/video]


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey i been an old schoo fan of snoop dogg but at the moment i cant remember cuz i been smoking alot. So any can give me some names like gin n juice u know stuff like that  thanks lets keep this thread alive,come on i know there is more people who love to smoke weed n jam!


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jul 6, 2011)

Anything by revolution void is good imo.

http://www.revolutionvoid.com/music.html


----------



## rickyfleming (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the best way to listen it. However, the BEST, the most ultimatist bestest is being outside and listening to the wind rustle through the trees. I like it very much. It is really amazing.


----------



## Pravius (Jul 9, 2011)

rickyfleming said:


> This is the best way to listen it. However, the BEST, the most ultimatist bestest is being outside and listening to the wind rustle through the trees. I like it very much. It is really amazing.


Completely agree, there is nothing like the sounds of nature. I even like just sitting outside and listen to the birds. 

As for music I would say Pink Floyd is my number one hands down favorite band of all time. There is nothing like being where Gilmour's guitar takes me!


----------



## Brazko (Jul 9, 2011)

rickyfleming said:


> This is the best way to listen it. However, the BEST, the most ultimatist bestest is being outside and listening to the wind rustle through the trees. I like it very much. It is really amazing.


Over the past few years, I started listening to classical music a lot... It really amazes me on how everything seems to mimic and follow the up and down tempo of whatevers being played. It's very relaxing, I put it on during rush hour traffic and I never get stressed out. It's like watching a surreal impromptu production....


----------



## patgerzan (Jul 12, 2011)

my favorite song to blaze to would be moonspell luna and alice in chains your decision and stone temple pilots crackerman


----------



## patgerzan (Jul 12, 2011)

my favorite song 2 blaze to would be the lemon pipers jelly jungle because its very trippy and its from the 60s


----------



## NOPROES (Jul 13, 2011)

Bone thugs N harmony and bob marley or any dubstep/reggae


----------



## dranespaul (Jul 17, 2011)

This is about me what I think exactly. My current(it changes a lot) favorite is encore by eminem, dr dre and 50cent. I dont really like the artists in particular but the song is just awsome.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 17, 2011)

i like to put on music that i wrote when i was stoned.. 
click on my sig for over 100 stoney tunes..!


----------



## the mook (Jul 18, 2011)

trip hop is a pretty cool type of music to smoke to..very slow mellow check some out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqKTv4WBWNI


----------



## Los Muertos (Jul 19, 2011)

One of my favorite songs to smoke to is Flight of the Phoenicians by the mysterious band Vanity 5. All I know about the band is that some of the members are from Hepcat
and The Aggrolites. Apparently, the song was a one-off. The song alone makes me feel like I'm floating on a fucking cloud. Highly recommended.
[video=youtube;UvBU9ItYNms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvBU9ItYNms[/video]

Kinda obvious, but this is a good one too.
[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig[/video]


----------



## senseimiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Collie Herb Man by katchafire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S52UQG0tfJk


----------



## slim83 (Jul 22, 2011)

my favorite would be cross canadian ragweed boys from oklahoma


----------



## dylandestroy (Jul 23, 2011)

Children (NY),Bison B.C. (Vancouver, BC) Bogus Tokus (Vancouver,BC) a nice mix of thrash and chill psychadelic parts


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 26, 2011)

slim83 said:


> my favorite would be cross canadian ragweed boys from oklahoma


hell yeah oklahoma all the way! haha. 
my favorite stuff to listen to is the beatles,the doors,zeppelin, of course pink floyd thats a must.devin tha dude- doobie ashtray. van halen alot of old classical music


----------



## Paperhouse (Jul 26, 2011)

Definitely my all-time favorite. From 3:01 to the end is one of those "I now understand the meaning of life" moments.

[video=youtube;oc7b62El_fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk[/video]


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Dq3HhQZAu8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq3HhQZAu8A[/video]


----------



## ShadyStoner (Aug 3, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> [video=youtube;Dq3HhQZAu8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq3HhQZAu8A[/video]


That's the first decent thing I've seen you post


----------



## tommy421 (Aug 19, 2011)

any wiz khalifia and im set.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 20, 2011)

Aesop Rock, Del TFH, Cypress Hill, aaaaaaannnnnd......Whitechapel.... I know, I know, Whitechapel isn't exactly stoner music but I love me some doom metal!


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 26, 2011)

For me is Sublime Smoke two joints


----------



## Kaaable (Aug 26, 2011)

when i get ripped i listen to dubstep all crazy shit going on at once its smoov.
when by myself all the metal and core genres
when with my bros anything with a good bass line 

.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2011)

Jane's Addiction
POE
Violent Fems
Velvet Underground
The Clash
and of course Papa Bob Marley


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Cinematic Orchestra
Bonobo 
Pinback 
the Herbalizer
DJ Krush

the list could go on and on and on and on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAS0AHgRDDU&feature=related


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 22, 2011)

ANYTHING WITH BOB MARLEY

THIS SONG ALWAYS MELLOW ME OUT AND PUTS ME IN A GOOD MOOD

http://youtu.be/OnlTrq6wLf0


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 25, 2011)

Curren$y, Big K.R.I.T., Freddie Gibbs, Big Sean, and plenty other good up and coming rappers


----------



## kielarjohson (Sep 27, 2011)

These are my favourite music.
1. Jazz
2. Metal
3. Classical
4. Instrumental.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;aHuTkBT5e70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHuTkBT5e70[/video]

coke wave music is always the best shit too blaze too

FREE MAX B!! OW!!


----------



## roxywatson001 (Oct 24, 2011)

I will go with Lady Gaga new title album song - Born this way. Its amazing. I recommend you all to listen this song for Lady gaga.


----------



## jinvandam (Nov 4, 2011)

*These are the songs which music to blaze too:
Anything by bone thugs n harmony!
Their weed songs are the best, I'm always listening to " bud smokers only" or "P.O.D" when I'm rolling/smoking a blunt. Very chill songs to kick back and smoke a blunt to.*


----------



## memboxlee (Nov 8, 2011)

I like to listen this way. Their weed songs are the best, I'm always listening to " bud smokers only" or "P.O.D" when I'm rolling/smoking a blunt. Very chill songs to kick back and smoke a blunt to.


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Nov 8, 2011)

the good afroman, like palm dale, tall cans, sell your dope, drive better drunk, and live in a van. check these out if you havent already.. the man knows how to make good pot music


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Uhm, i like chronic


----------



## stbart44 (Dec 25, 2011)

Songs:

The Kids - B.o.B
Marijuana - CuDi
Alive - CuDi
The Prayer - CuDi
How to Love - Lil' Wayne
Amber - 311
On My Level - Wiz Khalifa
Everything in its Right Place - Radiohead


----------



## 7H( (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahh good ol chill music is the way to go, evone needs to hear a bit of *KATCHAFIRE AND TIKI*, ive been listening to their stuff a fair bit lately.. Also ofcourse *Marley, BTNH & Cypresshill*, if I'm feeln a bit hood *2pac n BIG*.. Evone should check out KATCHAFIRE though and let me know what u think, check out songs by Katchafire: collie herb man, working, serious and seriously (different than serious) and also 'who you with'.. Awesome songs, I'm hooked =\

Take easy ppls


----------



## HawaiianTea (Dec 29, 2011)

Lots of stuff. Either soothing rock, rap, or dubstep. I listen to shit off of Buckethead's acoustic album called Eletric Tears. My fav song ever is Whitewash by Buckethead. I also listen to Pink Floyd, Eminem, Excision. Only Reggae i like is bob marley and yelloman. But yall should check out Electric Tears, it's a beautiful album.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 2, 2012)

http://youtu.be/CKfTKNp_yUI[video=youtube_share;CKfTKNp_yUI]http://youtu.be/CKfTKNp_yUI[/video]

This is smokers music, MEDITATION ROCK.


----------

